# Two week to go to the (Tacoma) Burley Creek Nursery bicycle swap meet



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2022)

Less than a week  to go! 1st annual? Burley creek Nursery Vintage bicycle swap meet Saturday March 26th 2022. who is bringing what ?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2022)

Im bringin a bunch of parts ..a 39 Westfield tanker , gold Schwinn Americal w/ springer frt end ...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 14, 2022)

I have it on good authority that there is going to be some good pickin's there. Forecast keeps changing a little, but lots of indoor space and assorted covered places on first come, first serve basis. Area is also nicely graveled. Restrooms and secure free overnite camping. Tons of parking and outside space. Pam and I are going out next week to help prepare. Gary, Ryan and the Skids will see you there !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 20, 2022)

Did some flyer handouts this weekend at a car swap and some good interest. Should be a good public representation. I'm going to bring something you don't see everyday... an all original 1969 CCM (made in Canada) Galaxie. Only the single speeds had this unique frame and only 2 or three years, I believe. 28" tires, 20" frame marketed to adult riders. Kinda cool if you want to add something different to your collection. Only available at the Burley meet.


----------

